# TuRBo Corners



## McWizzle94 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yo people, I am trying to learn TuRBo for corners, but the memo takes forever when i compared it to my 3-cycle times. Does anyone know an effective way to memo this? (I know that there is a memo methods section but i dont know which one would be good for TuRBo.)


----------



## alexc (Mar 24, 2008)

Images are good, but if you are good at sticker wise visual that would be fast too.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 25, 2008)

images is what DennisStrehlau said he uses (for corners at least) and i think that is what i am going to use


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 25, 2008)

Visual memo [in my experience] is good for almost any corner method [and probably most edge methods, I've only done it with pochmann edges]


----------

